# Chifferobe



## squid (Aug 28, 2010)

I am looking for a set of plans for a chifferobe. I can find amories, wardrobes, etc but not a real chifferobe. Anyone know where I can find a plane or do I get to design and draw my own plans ?


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

Surely someone has a chifferobe plan. If there is a chevalet club, there definitely will be at least one chifferobe aficionado. Not a helpful post I know, but in the very least it will bump the question to the top of the forum where it will get more visibility.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Quick google search turned up these.

http://www.thedesignconfidential.com/2011/03/free-diy-furniture-plans-to-build-a-potterybarn-inspired-hudson-chifforobe-armoire

http://ana-white.com/2012/02/plans/mirrored-door-wardrobe

If nothing else, maybe this will give you a starting place?


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Here's a couple more Google references.

A text plan is available at eHow: How to Build a Chifforobe.

On eBay, someone is selling an old magaizine plan for a Child's Chifforobe.

As Darin said, start from these and design your own?


----------

